# 2001 Fun Mover problem



## 131820 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure it would apply to you but had a similar problem on a Ford car, it turned out a sensor in the slush box was reading low transmission fluid.

Kev.


----------

